# Bibliothek für höhere Mathematik



## LukeS (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche eine C++ Bibliothek, mit Funktionen (Klassen) für die höhere Mathematik.
Vorläufig brauche ich eigentlich nur komplexe Zahlen. Doch wäre es angenehm, wenn ich nicht für jedes Gebiet der Mathematik eine neue Bibliothek suchen müsste.
Suche Freeware bzw. Opensource (GPL...)

Vielen Dank
LukeS


P.S ich benütze JUCE um meine Programme zu schreiben.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Such dir hier http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=98 doch einfach eine aus.

Gruß Tom


----------



## LukeS (31. Oktober 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort Tom

IT++ sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Doch leider benötigt es MKL, welches nicht frei verfügbar ist.
Anscheinend sollte IT++ stattdessen auch mit anderen (Opensource) Bibliotheken funktionieren. Doch ist es schwiereig all die Bibliotheken zu kompillieren und miteinander zu linken. Zumindest für so einen Anfänger wie ich.
Momentan möchte ich meine Zeit lieber mit coden verbringen. Es pressiert auch nicht mit der Mathe-Bibliothek...

Gruss LukeS


----------

